# Self Defence Law



## V-Dog (May 10, 2012)

Can anyone advise on the law relating to self defence in Spain?

For example, how would you be able to 'act' if a burglar had entered your home?

What about if someone attempted to commit an act of robbery against you whilst in your vehicle?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pretty much the same as in the UK I think. You aren't allowed to keep arms for self-protection, and if you shoot at or otherwise harm an intruder you would have to prove in a court of law that your response was "proportional" to the threat against your person.

España precisa una nueva ley de Legítima Defensa | Archivo Mayo 2008 a Febrero 2010 MinutoDigital.com


----------

